# Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008



## PCGH_Chris (9. April 2008)

*Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Hallo zusammen!

Die Themen für die Ausgabe 05 habe ich verschwitzt, daher gleich zur 06. Aktuell stehen auf meinem Plan:

*Test/Aktuell:*
- Neue Prozessoren (Triple-Core et alt.)
- MÜ Grafikkarten (9800 GX2, etc.)
- MÜ TV-Karten
- MÜ Blu-Ray- (mehr) und HD-DVD- (weniger) Laufwerke
- MÜ Notebook-Festplatten
- Feature/Zusammenfassung IDF

*Praxis:*
- Praxis 64 Bit
- Vergleich: Virtualisierer
- SSD revisited (Projekttitel)
- Frühjahrsputz, Teil 2 (Software)
- CPU-Guide, Teil 2
- Quadcore-Overclocking

Plus natürlich einige weitere heiße Themen, die ich aus Gründen des Konkurrenzschutzes hier noch nicht preisgeben möchte...

Die Ausgabe erscheint am 7. Mai 2008

Bitte um zahlreiche Vorschläge/Anregungen


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Wenn ihr schon bei TV Karten seid, testet ihr auch mal die passende Software dafür??

z.B. ALTDVB, DVBviewer, ProgDVB, Mediacenter, sowohl mit DVB-S als auch DVB-T/C


----------



## Pokerclock (9. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Mein nächster Vorschlag ist wohl eher ein Fall für die kommenden Ausgaben, nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen bzw. ein Fall für eine Machbarkeitsstudie, aber...

Was haltet ihr davon ein Video zu drehen, dass dem Sudden-Death der Prozessoren bei "bestimmten Spannungen in höheren Bereichen" auftritt? Ähnlich dem PC-Brand-Video

Setzt die Vcore eines Prozessores soweit hoch wie möglich. Last ihn "sterben" und dann versucht irgendwie mit Hilfe von "Mikroskopen" oder externen Instituten, die sowas können, der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen und eine Dokumentation zu drehen. Schön anschaulich mit Bildern der zerstörten Leiterbahnen (oder auch nicht zerstört?) und der Stimme von Henner natürlich.

Naja und was ich mir das letzte Mal schon gewünscht hatte. Geht mit eurer gebalten redaktionellen Kraft mal dem Phänomen nach, warum Slot-In-Laufwerke den Markttot erleiden mussten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Naja und was ich mir das letzte Mal schon gewünscht hatte. Geht mit eurer gebalten redaktionellen Kraft mal dem Phänomen nach, warum Slot-In-Laufwerke den Markttot erleiden mussten.


Das braucht man nicht nachgehen, das weiß man (genau wie die 'Mehrstrahlen Laufwerke wie Kenwoods True72x oder so):

Die sind einfach zu teuer, der Absatz ist zu gering!

Auch wenns am Ende durchaus Sinnvoll wäre, der Preis geht im PC Markt über alles.


----------



## smaXer (9. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Ein Vergleich bsw. die Auswirkung des unterschiedlichen L2-Cache auf Spiele, 3dMark vom E2xxx, E4xxx, E6xxx, E8xxx auf gleichem Takt(etwa 3ghz) wäre mein Vorschlag 

Gruß smaXer


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Dazu müsst aber auch der FSB gleich sein.


----------



## Lee (9. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Das ist ja auch kein problem. Bei allen nen 266er Fsb und einen 9er Multi rein und gut ists. BTW würde mich das ganze auch mal auf AMD seite interresieren.


----------



## potzblitz (9. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Blu-Ray Laufwerk der PS3 unter Vista/XP optimal nutzen sofern es geht. Programme für die TV - Karten wie ProgDVB, Mediacenter etc.

Praxis 64Bit welche Vorteile gibt es seit *SP1* und welche Programme/Spiele kommen in nächster Zeit die es *voll* Unterstützen?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

ihr hattet ja schon den gelungenen test mit den 120 mm lüftern,
wie siehst denn mit allen anderen aus ? 
zumindest über einen test mit 80 und 92 mm probanten würde ich mich freuen, die herstellerangaben sind ja meistens mist =(


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Das liest sich ja schon mal wie gebuttert  

Für die 05/08 war ihn Planung Lautsprecher zu testen. Haltet ihr für die 06/08 fest oder verschiebt ihr diesen Test vorerst? Kann ja gut sein, dass noch einige Testmuster fehlen.

TV-Karten vor allem für den Sat-Betrieb und evtl. auch mit Hdtv-Unterstützung wäre fein. Nicht zu verachten ist wirklich, wie Stefan Payne schon schrieb, die Software, mit der das Fernsehbild wiedergegeben wird. Hier trennt sich öfters schon mal der Bedienkomfort teurerer und günstigerer Karten.

Für das Quad Core-Tuning bin ich gespannt, wie ihr den Spagat zwischen knackigem Text und Bildern schafft. Ihr nehmt den "kleinen" Q6600 noch als Referenz?


----------



## d00mfreak (11. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*



> MÜ TV-Karten



Jo, das fänd ich mal sehr gut, vor allem wenn DVB-S2 mit in den Test aufgenommen wird, da ich meinen Haushalt auf HDTV umrüsten will. Das Internet spuckt zu diesem Thema net wirklich was aus, z.B weiß ich net, ob ein normales DVB-S-LNB reicht, oder ob das auch auszutauschen ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> weiß ich net, ob ein normales DVB-S-LNB reicht, oder ob das auch auszutauschen ist.


Ja, reicht, die Frequenzen sind gleich, nur die Übertragungsart ändert sich sprich man braucht 'nen anderen Tuner auffer Karte...


----------



## PCGH_Chris (12. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*



smaXer schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich bsw. die Auswirkung des unterschiedlichen L2-Cache auf Spiele, 3dMark vom E2xxx, E4xxx, E6xxx, E8xxx auf gleichem Takt(etwa 3ghz) wäre mein Vorschlag
> 
> Gruß smaXer



Wir hatten etwas in der Art vor einigen Ausgaben - ist aber notiert und wird im Rahmen des Prozessorartikels gemacht


----------



## PCGH_Chris (12. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Das liest sich ja schon mal wie gebuttert
> 
> Für die 05/08 war ihn Planung Lautsprecher zu testen. Haltet ihr für die 06/08 fest oder verschiebt ihr diesen Test vorerst? Kann ja gut sein, dass noch einige Testmuster fehlen.



Ein - äh - peinliches Thema ...
Seit Wochen schiebe ich das auf dem Themenfahrplan vor mir her und immer kommen wichtige CPUs und GPUs dazwischen... kommt aber garantiert innerhalb der nächsten zwei Ausgaben - versprochen!


----------



## B00 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Ich würde mir ein Retro-Thema wünschen, wie zum Beispiel:
Athlon XP (z.B. 2400+) welche maximale aktuelle Grafikkarte ist das Sinnvoll.
@ all : nicht motzen ist nur mein Wunsch, weil ich noch so einen Prozzi habe


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

ich fand das mit dem FSPs_killer nich sooo der Hit. WÄr nett, wenn man das mit mehrern Prozzis und anderen Grakas testen könnte und ne Tabelle für drei Verschiedene Auflösungen zb. machen könnte. inklusive AGP-Systeme.

Und ich bin immer noch für einen Kühlertest. (ab wann ist ein Kühler zu schwer).
Und eventuell vllt alte Kühler, neue und Leistungsvergleich. Ichw eis, das Thema ist alt, aber mich würds interessieren. (Sonic Tower gegen IFX, oder ein passives Setup, und vergleich gegen billige Waküs von der Stange)

e:/ Bei HD-DVD-Laufwerken kann man eigentlich nur kurz erwähnen, dasse nur bessere DVD-Player sind, nach Ende vom Formatkrieg...

Bessere fände ich eine Beamer-ÜBersicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*



B00 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ein Retro-Thema wünschen, wie zum Beispiel:
> Athlon XP (z.B. 2400+) welche maximale aktuelle Grafikkarte ist das Sinnvoll.
> @ all : nicht motzen ist nur mein Wunsch, weil ich noch so einen Prozzi habe



In dem Zusammenhang wärs ratsamer zu zeigen, wie viel schneller aktuelle Prozessoren/Systeme sind...

Es macht wirklich keinen Sinn, den Schinken aufzurüsten, wenn man ein brauchbares Board für <50 und auch eine CPU für <50 bekommen kann...


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> ich fand das mit dem FSPs_killer nich sooo der Hit. WÄr nett, wenn man das mit mehrern Prozzis und anderen Grakas testen könnte und ne Tabelle für drei Verschiedene Auflösungen zb. machen könnte. inklusive AGP-Systeme.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! War aber ganz interessant zu sehen, dass AMD in CoD4 besser ist 
Eine breitere Auswahl würde "Systemsprünge" besser verdeutlichen. Ich hab z.B. mit dem Sprung von einer X1900GT auf GF88GT doppelt so hohe FPS auf meinem X2 4200+, was ich nicht gedacht hätte. Der FPS-Killer war in diesem Fall eindeutig die alte Karte, obwohl ich gedacht hätte der Prozzi bremst. 
Wie gesagt, eine Ausweitung wäre sinnvoller gewesen und ich würds mir, wenn nicht für die 06/2008, dann doch für eine der nächsten Ausgaben wünschen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

und ich hätt gern noch einen (ja ich weis, alt) einen Kühlervergleich vergangener Tage.
z.B.: 2002: Sonic Tower 2007 (oder so): IFX-14 Zwei Formen, viele Unterschiede oder so.
 Oder halt entsprechend die Topkühler damal auf heutigen Prozzis.

wär doch ein netter Lückenfüller...


----------



## killer89 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Ja, zumal viele ältere Kühler immer noch am Markt sind und oft günstig zu bekommen sind.


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Hab mich gestern auf der Suche nach ner Soundkarten Rangliste gewundert warum ihr die hinten im Verzeichnis nicht drin habt.
Wär mal ne Idee aktuelle Soundkarten zu testen und da einzutragen


----------



## d00mfreak (16. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern auf der Suche nach ner Soundkarten Rangliste gewundert warum ihr die hinten im Verzeichnis nicht drin habt.
> Wär mal ne Idee aktuelle Soundkarten zu testen und da einzutragen



Naja, bei "richtigen" Soundkarten/Chips gibts ja afaik nur Creative, Asus und C-Media. Bei Creative gibts EAX 5 per Hardware, bei Asus als Emulation, bei C-Media gar net (nur bis EAX 2). Die Razer Barracuda zählt net, da sie einen C-Media-Chip verbaut hat. (afaik muss man nur bei speziellen Soundkarten den Razertreiber installieren, dann hat man ne Barracuda ohne Abstriche )

Die Tabelle dürfte also net recht spannend sein, da damit der Spielebereich eigentlich abgedeckt ist.


----------



## Lee (16. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Ähmm, Asus hat auch nen C-Media Chip drin^^. Trotzdem gibts z.B. sehr viele verschiedene Chips.

BTW: Mich würde das auch interressieren. Nehmt mal die kleine Xonar (Xonar DX), die Club 3D Theatron Agrippa, ne große Xonar, ne X-FI, nen Onboardsound und vllt noch ne Terratec Aureon. Vergelicht bitte auch die Soundqualität bei Digital und Analog zwischen den einzelnen Karten, etc...


----------



## potzblitz (16. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Alles um Dual-Monitoring effektiv zu betreiben und welche Hardware dafür geeignet ist und welche Software man braucht. 
Gratis-Tools für das Multi-Monitoring. Verschiedene Settings (LCD,Plasma,Beamer mit unterschiedlicher Größe)


----------



## Mayday21 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Soundkarten wären wirklich ein interessantes Thema. Braucht man zwar nicht oft, aber wenn, dann findet man kaum Informationen dazu!

Insbesondere die Treiberqualität solltet ihr dabei berücksichtigen! Dann sieht Creative ganz schön schlecht aus ...


----------



## Pokerclock (17. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Wenn ihr Soundkarten testet, dann nehmt auch eine Onboard-Variante in die Liste auf. Den Realtek ALC889 zum Beispiel.

Wichtig wäre mir, dass ihr die Klangqualität sowohl im Spiel, als auch mit Musik testet. Schaut ebenfalls, bei den jeweiligen Treibern, welche Verschlimmbesserungen (von Anfang an) aktiviert sind und wie man sie deaktiviert.

Orientiert euch bei der Klangbeurteilung auch etwas an der "AUDIO". Lasst mehrere Redakteure subjektive Erfahrungen aufschreiben und Vergleiche ziehen. Auch mal mit Worten die mehr bildlich einen Klang beschreiben.

Eine Beurteilung wie >> Bass: gut bis sehr gut << könnt ihr euch schenken. Das bringt nix.

EDIT

Mir fällt da noch was zur Klangbeurteilung ein. Eventuell könntet ihr die Klangeigenschaften des Onboard-Chips als "100" defininieren (Bass, Höhen, Mitten etc.). Und alle anderen Soundkarten dann von diesem Index ausgehend bewerten (110, 130, 150 etc.)

Wenn ihr dann noch Lustig seit oder einen freien Praktikanten habt. Vielleicht ein paar Sterndiagramme dazu.


----------



## EGThunder (29. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Mal ne Frage, wird es einen Test bzw. Tests von nForce 750i SLI Boards geben? Bin im Moment sehr stark am überlegen mir eine entsprechende Platine zu kaufen.

EG


----------



## 2000Miles (29. April 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Oder einen Test von den 780GT (oder so ähnlich) Chipsatz oder mal wieder eine Auswahl von Komplett PCs, diesmal richtig ausführlich alles beschrieben?


----------



## HamburgerJungs (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Mein Vorschlag für ein kommendes Thema :

Test von Chipsatzkühlern, sowohl aktive als auch passive.
Mit Schwerpunkt auf Kompatiblitäten zu großen CPU Kühler, Kühlleisung aktiv/passiv, Geräuschentwicklung bei aktiven

Und das dann mit zum Einkaufsführer packen.
Ansonsten bin ich voll auf zufrieden, vor allem mit dem Einkaufsführer


----------



## PCGH_Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Danke für die zahlreichen Ideen, die wir soweit wie möglich umsetzen werden bzw. umgesetzt haben.

Hier geht es weiter.

Pokerclock/Mayday/potzblitz: Die Themen sind notiert
2000Miles/EGThunder: siehe nächste Ausgabe
HamburgerJungs: Sollten im Kühl-Special vertreten sein

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Was ist aus dem DVB Teil geworden?

Werdet ihr darauf a bisserl näher eingehen, vorallendingen Probleme und so weiter?

MFG
Stefan


----------



## Falk (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Seiten 40 - 44 der 06/2008 widmen sich DVB-T-Empfängern. Oder was meinst du mit "näher eingehen"?


----------



## PCGH_Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Nun, wir haben ja die DVB-Tuner-Marktübersicht in der aktuellen Ausgabe drin. DVB-S war allerdings nicht möglich, denn das wäre zu viel für eine MÜ gewesen. Bei Bedarf legen wir aber gerne nach.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 06/2008*

Bedarf ist sicherlich da, vorallendingen bei DVB-S, was ja in ganz D möglich ist, bei DVB-C schauts ja nicht so gut aus, dazu noch ein Kartenchaos bei Premiere und so weiter.

Der DVB-S Teil könnte, wenn ihrs wirklich ausführlich machen wollt, recht umfangreich sein, denn es gibt einige Besonderheiten beim Empfang (z.B. kann man bei Antenne und Kabel ein T-Stück reinhauen und so 2 Geräte an ein Kabel hängen, bei Sat Empfang ist das aufgrund der (jetzt) 4 Ebenen nicht möglich)...

Dazu noch der 'schielende' Empfang von mehreren Satelliten über eine Schüssel (z.B. Hotbird, Astra 1 oder Astra 1 + 2).

Aber nötig ists auf jeden Fall, zumal DVB-S(2) gern vernachlässigt wird...


----------

